# Repeater Empfehlungen Vodafone EasyBox 803



## hamburgcity (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Ihr Netzwerk-Experten!

Ich benötige (mal wieder) Eure Hilfe. Bin zur Zeit bei meiner Schwester. Sie hat im Keller eine Vodafone EasyBox 803. leider reicht der Empfang nur bis zum Erdgeschoss. Nun möchten wir das WLAN Netz erweitern. Ich habe gelesen, dass das am besten mit einem Repeater geht. 
Das ganze Haus ist per LAN verbunden. D.h., man könnte den Repeater im 1 OG an die Steckdose stecken und den Repeater per Kabel mit der EasyBox verbinden.
Der Laptop oben im 1 OG ist so am Internet verbunden - per LAN-Kabel. 

Könnt Ihr mir einem Repeater oder ein anderes Gerät empfehlen, welches meine Schwester (ohne viel Verständnis für Technik), einfach anschließen bzw konfigurieren kann? 

Ich hatte auch an einem Airport Express von Apple gedacht (aber das Gerät muss auch konfiguriert werden und erstellt ein 2. Netz, oder?)

Am besten wäre ein Gerät, welches ich oben in die Steckdose stecke und mit LAN Kabel verbinden kann und FERTIG. 

Freue mich über Empfehlungen.


----------



## cultraider (31. Dezember 2012)

wieso nicht die easybox ins EG stellen und per kabel den router mit der tae dose verbinden? 2 adapter von rj45 auf (westernstecker müsste das sein (4pol)) kosten bei amazon keine 5€

wieso einfach wenn es auch schwer geht, richtig? 

€: hab grad mal nachgeschaut, habe eine easybox 802, da hat das verbindungskabel von der tae dose zum gerät am ende einen rj45 stecker (also der gleiche stecker von einem twisted pair netzwerkkabel)

btw. es ist kack egal ob nur pin 4 und 5 vom stecker belegt sind, die kabel kümmert das nicht, osi schicht 1 und so 

Also, du verbindest das kabel mit der tae dose, die andere seite in die netzwerkdose vom haus, dann wird diese dose mit der dose im eg gepacht und dann benötigst du nur ein normales tp-kabel um die dose mit der easybox zu verbinden.

kosten: (wenn du noch ein kurzes tp-kabel hast) 0,00 €


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Dezember 2012)

hmmmm ich bin ein bisschen durcheinander. Die TAE Dose liegt im Keller daher muss die Box unten stehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie du das meinst


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Dezember 2012)

Oder meinst du, alles soll ins EG und das Netzwerkkabel unten soll in so einen Adapter rein 

http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-TAE-F-...17?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1356964888&sr=1-17

Dann über den Adapter in die TAE Steckdose?! Wenn du das meinst, würde das gehen?!


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Dezember 2012)

Vergiss das ganze... Ich bin grad am grübeln. Das würde so überhaupt nicht gehen... 

Edit: Theoretisch ist doch das hier, was ich brauche  http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WR7...G6/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1356965402&sr=8-12


----------



## cultraider (31. Dezember 2012)

Klar würde das gehen, du musst nur eine physikalische verbindung (kabel) zwischen tae dose im keller und der easybox im erdgeschoss schaffen, mehr isses nicht, du benötigst dafür nicht einmal einen adapter.

tae -> rj45 dose (kabel in der wand im keller) --- (kabel in der wand zum EG) rj45 dose im EG -- lan kabel von der dose zur easybox und fertig ist die laube


----------

